# Prime GEORGIA Deer Lease



## WatersDeerFL (Feb 28, 2006)

We have a lease on 77 acres of prime hunting land in Heard County, Georgia.   10 miles from Franklin, GA. 
Looking for 4 more members, with 5 members total.  Family oriented, spouses and children hunt free. 

Gated property has hardwood bottoms, various sizes of planted pines, and there is a creek running through the middle of the property.  This land has not been hunted in years, has just been reopened for hunting leases.
Bow and Gun Hunting.

We visited the property a few weeks ago, and signs of deer were everywhere.  

Not sure of turkeys, but there is a possibility.

Need payment by March 13th, 2006 to secure membership.
Call for details.  Serious inquiries only.

*813-598-4889

WatersLanier@tampabay.rr.com*


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 28, 2006)

*Prime Deer Lease*

Hi...Is 77 acres a typo?.....If 77 acres is correct and you want 5 members,your only looking at 15.4 acres per gun/bow.........


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Feb 28, 2006)

No, not a typo.  Just a great, big buck, opportunity lease.


----------



## aglenhere (Feb 28, 2006)

*dues*

what are the yearly dues?


----------



## Son (Feb 28, 2006)

*that's small*

Five members, spouses, kids,, sure could get crowded unless the membership planned in such a manner to miss one another.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 28, 2006)

Annual dues?......rules?


----------



## whitmo (Mar 1, 2006)

Would like more info please.


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 1, 2006)

on the plus side, 
you wont have to ask if anyone if they saw a deer after the hunt, 
you will already know..
save on tinks 69- only need 1 tinks bomb- 
should not get lost- your bound to find you buddy's stand within minutes.  
Things to think about...


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 1, 2006)

How long will it take the deer that use this property to figure out that they are being hunted.......maybe this property could be turned into "Jimmy Houston" cage hunt!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 1, 2006)

*Gentleman,*

If you do not like what the man is offering move on and let others make their own decision please.


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Mar 1, 2006)

LOOK, IF YOU AREN'T INTERESTED, DON'T BE A JERK.   SOME PEOPLE MIGHT WANT TO HUNT THIS LAND.
SOME INDIVIDUALS ONLY HAVE AN OPPORTUNITY TO HUNT 1 OR 2 TIMES A YEAR.  THIS IS WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR.


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Mar 1, 2006)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> If you do not like what the man is offering move on and let others make their own decision please.



THANK YOU.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 1, 2006)

Good Luck!  C'Ya


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 1, 2006)

The man has a point, if you aren't interested then leave it to the next guy to decide for himself.


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Mar 1, 2006)

JUST TO CLARIFY.....WE WOULD ONLY HAVE 2 HUNTERS ON THE LAND AT A TIME.  Is that ok with everyone...? That was supposed to be sarcastic....


----------



## badger (Mar 1, 2006)

WatersDeerFL said:
			
		

> JUST TO CLARIFY.....WE WOULD ONLY HAVE 2 HUNTERS ON THE LAND AT A TIME.  Is that ok with everyone...? That was supposed to be sarcastic....



You'll notice I didn't comment, but you still haven't answered people's questions about dues, etc.


----------



## whitmo (Mar 1, 2006)

WatersDeerFL,

Can you give me some more info?  Rules, price, club stands or individual, pin system?  Which side of Franklin is it on?

Thanks.


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Mar 1, 2006)

Pm Sent


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Mar 1, 2006)

The land is off of Hwy. 34 in Waresville, about 10 miles from Franklin. We will have 5 stands available, but you can use your own. Since the land is small, (77.59 acres, as everyone has rudely stated), we will only have 2 hunters on the land at a time, using a request system. That is only during hunting seasons though. During the year if you would like to scout, put up stands, etc... come anytime. The price is $400 per family. If you have anymore questions, please let me know.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to Woodys WatersDeerFl, be prepared this is the way it usually is on here it seems like anymore, somebody says something then people jump all over them. Good luck filling ur lease


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks.  

Just because it isn't 77,000 acres people have to be critical.  There are definately big bucks in there.


----------



## sweatequity (Mar 1, 2006)

*leases*

are hard to come by and land is shrinking.  A lot of people are getting frustrated.   

If your not interested dont respond.  Other new members may come along and read this and not even mention available land.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## WatersDeerFL (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree.  My husband and I looked forever for a lease.  Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Son (Mar 1, 2006)

*lease*

Don't take it hard, I really believe everybody was just funning, jumping in to keep your thread going. Keeping it on top.


----------



## yeah700cc (Mar 1, 2006)

*space!!!!*

120 acres 2 hunters,nice and peaceful.


----------



## aglenhere (Mar 2, 2006)

*hunting times*



			
				WatersDeerFL said:
			
		

> JUST TO CLARIFY.....WE WOULD ONLY HAVE 2 HUNTERS ON THE LAND AT A TIME.  Is that ok with everyone...? That was supposed to be sarcastic....


If I pay my dues will I not be able to hunt every day of deer season?


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 3, 2006)

aglenhere said:
			
		

> If I pay my dues will I not be able to hunt every day of deer season?


Sounds like you would have to "schedule" when you wanted to come hunt...


----------



## Minner (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't know about the lease stuff, but there are some FINE bucks in that area. I hunted not far from there for three years and saw more shooter bucks in those three years than in all the rest of my hunting career combined!


----------

